# new



## baxy10 (Jun 21, 2013)

Hi all
I've just been recently diagnosed with hashimoto's after a year of crazy ups and downs. It first started around this time last year with severe shortness of breath and later developed with chest tightness, heart palpitations and anxiety attacks and swollen thyroid which ultimately sent me to the ER (december 2012) and they had told me that i was hypothyroid with a tsh of 11. I thought that was kind of strange because my mom is hypothyroid and her symptoms are complete opposite. I was then put on synthroid and eventually made myself stop (dr's were telling me to stay on it) because my thyroid was getting bigger and symptoms worse. I've had an RAIU which revealed that my thyroid is overactive (4 hrs @ 20 and 6 hours at 40) and an ultrasound nodule free, but with a heterogenous echotexture. My dr. then referred me to an endo months later and he took my blood and wished to see me back in 3 months(ridiculous) because he thought it was subacute thyroidits.
The results to that test were: (3/13)
TSH: 7
T4: .9
T3: 93
TPOAB: 35
TSI: 89
I then switched drs. and was diagnosed with hashimoto's disease. 
I've had another RAIU and it was lower and in somewhat normal ranges. I've had bloodwork drawn again last month (5/13) which read:

[ tsh 6, T3 1.18, T4 5.77, TSI 89, microsomal AB 49.8, ESR 8 and my vitamin D level is at a 15.]

At this point I'm not really sure where to go. Most of the drs. I've seen have been pretty uneducated about thyroid disorders and I'm on my 3rd doc. I still have heart palpitations and chest tightness and thyroid swelling which are currently being treated with prednisone and beta blockers. It's crazy because I know i feel both sides of the spectrum...the hyper and hypo symptoms at the same time and it sucks that i can't treat one until the other subsides. I don't want to have to take these things forever and the next endo i meet with is a month away. any advice?


----------



## baxy10 (Jun 21, 2013)

Everytime I go back to the dr. my heartrate has been 90-100 bpm and my blood pressure is always high. Excercising too will make my heartrate go crazy. ahhhhhhhh help.


----------



## raynie94 (May 11, 2013)

Wow, I'm going through the same thing... My endo told me I was sub acute and doesn't want to see me of a couple of months before they do a biopsy on my nodules. I tried telling them I am usually hypo (right now my numbers are hyper, have shortness of breath, and fast heart rate but also at same time have hypo symptoms) but they wont listen...BIG surprise!! 
If you was diagnosed Hashimoto then why are they now saying sub acute...new doctor?? If it has been going on for a year, I don't know why they are saying sub acute. 
Wish I could help you but I am new here and just learning about all this stuff. I have been dealing with it for years but the Drs. just said it was "getting older" or "pre-menopause" blaaa blaaa blaaa.. Just wanted to let you know your not alone and give you a big hug :hugs: and tell you WELCOME!!


----------



## baxy10 (Jun 21, 2013)

yeah the first endo I saw said that's what he thought it was, but I knew he was wrong because i was hyper for so long. After that I saw a new dr and was diagnosed w/ hashis. It's such a frustrating process...I'm curious as to how long it takes for the thyroid to die out? How do you get rid of the antibodies? ahhhh! thanks for your support!


----------



## baxy10 (Jun 21, 2013)

also my 2nd RAIU came back normal and I'm still having these hyper symptoms..what could be causing the hyper symptoms?


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

baxy10 said:


> Hi all
> I've just been recently diagnosed with hashimoto's after a year of crazy ups and downs. It first started around this time last year with severe shortness of breath and later developed with chest tightness, heart palpitations and anxiety attacks and swollen thyroid which ultimately sent me to the ER (december 2012) and they had told me that i was hypothyroid with a tsh of 11. I thought that was kind of strange because my mom is hypothyroid and her symptoms are complete opposite. I was then put on synthroid and eventually made myself stop (dr's were telling me to stay on it) because my thyroid was getting bigger and symptoms worse. I've had an RAIU which revealed that my thyroid is overactive (4 hrs @ 20 and 6 hours at 40) and an ultrasound nodule free, but with a heterogenous echotexture. My dr. then referred me to an endo months later and he took my blood and wished to see me back in 3 months(ridiculous) because he thought it was subacute thyroidits.
> The results to that test were: (3/13)
> TSH: 7
> ...


It may be that you are hyperthyroid.

TSI
Normally, there is no TSI in the blood. If TSI is found in the blood, this indicates that the thyroid stimulating immunoglobulin is the cause of the of a person's hyperthyroidism.
http://labtestsonline.org/understanding/analytes/thyroid-antibodies/tab/test

Trab
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/17684583

The blocking, binding and stimulating antibodies to the receptor sites skew the lab tests for TSH, FT3 and FT4.


----------



## baxy10 (Jun 21, 2013)

Yeah, I definitely have felt hyper throughout this whole process. What is the best way to treat this problem?


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

baxy10 said:


> Yeah, I definitely have felt hyper throughout this whole process. What is the best way to treat this problem?


The doctor must give you a beta-blocker to protect your heart and put you on anti-thyroid meds to see how that goes.

RAIU (radioactive uptake scan) is in order here.

Most of us have had our thyroids removed for Graves'/hyperthyroid. The patient seldom if ever goes into permanent remission.

I hate this for you. It is a miserable condition and causes much damage to bodily organs if not cared for properly.


----------



## baxy10 (Jun 21, 2013)

do hashis patients normally not have TSI? Yeah, It has been miserable, I'm glad to have the support from people who understand.


----------



## baxy10 (Jun 21, 2013)

and another ? sorry, so do I have hashis antibodies as well? With the 35?


----------



## baxy10 (Jun 21, 2013)

does anyone think this could be hashitoxicosis?


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

baxy10 said:


> I'm curious as to how long it takes for the thyroid to die out? How do you get rid of the antibodies? ahhhh! thanks for your support!


It can take a long time for the thyroid to die out. My doctor told me mine eventually would die off - I was miserable on anti thyroid meds and opted for a TT.

The antibodies are always there - they do not test post TT because once the thyroid is gone the antibodies have nothing to attack. If you have RAI the thyroid is still in your body and the attack continues.


----------



## baxy10 (Jun 21, 2013)

are you happy with the TT?


----------

